# braid on a abu 6500



## marty (Sep 14, 2006)

i've got a 6500(the green one with mags) with the levelwind. i use it on the outer banks for throwing plugs, metal and a "close in" bait rig. i've tried several shock leader options and while the latest isn't too bad, using a tapered leader attached with a blood knot, i still catch and blow-up from time to time. i'm thinking of using 50 or 65 lb power pro and no shocker. thoughts


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I have the same reel*

spooled with 30 lb braid- I use it for tossing metal and lures but wouold use it for bait fishing, cept for the fact I have plenty of heavier reels.

I put braid on for the same reason- to avoid knots going thru the level wind. I see no reason why you couldn't use heavier braid 50- 60 lb, and do without a shock leader. I still like to have a piece of mono on the end- I attach a quality barrel swivel to the end of the braid and tie on a 3-4' length of appropriate sized mono.


----------



## marty (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah i had planned on using a 2-4' piece of mono/floro leader


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Marty there are alot of links for some great sites to tie knots just do a search here on the board.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

I don't really think that u need a shock leader for those small baits.....but I do use braid on my 6500...I've used 30# PP, but backlashes can be unpleasant...use 50# stren super braid for ease of use and then I use a 4 foot piece of 50# mono/fluoro to grab, for stretch, and for for visibility.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I also got the reel except mine is 6600 C5 Mag. I just got it off ebay and the guy who used it before had 50lb power pro on it. I haven't thrown conventional before so I hope this is a good reel to learn on. Planning to use it for artificials and light bait rig on piers.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have a 6600CL rocket that i like for tossing metal...#14 sufix tri and i don't use a shock leaded...i don't think its needed


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

rattler, is 6600 CL Rocket the burnt orange color ones?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Everyone knows I am a Abu 6500C4 *a bit modified  * nut, I have learned to tie an Improved Albrite knot and I run 14 lb Sufix to 30 mono for a shock leader and dont have any problems with the knot hitting anything. I run a shock line cause I never know what I might tie on and toss so it's nice knowing I have that option.

Did run braid for a while till my first BIG PROFESSIONAL OVERRUN also known as a blow up :--|


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Spider hitch/no name running 17# to 40# shock. Haven't had any troubles in 3+years with the knot causing a blow up.Oh yeah, 6500 C3 and a Daiwa Millionaire level wind reels.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Spider hitch/no name running 17# to 40# shock. Haven't had any troubles in 3+years with the knot causing a blow up.Oh yeah, 6500 C3 and a Daiwa Millionaire level wind reels.


yup 17 main 50 shock ..
spider > figure 8> uni 
2 6500, a 7000 and a 7001 ..
no problems


----------

